# I rescued a pigeon and now..well...



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay, so here's my story,

Last week, Friday to be exact, my husband and I had a very short mini-break. Stayed in a hotel for the night. When we were going to the car, we found quite a few feathers, nice ones...I picked up one and examined it closer, we decided it must be a pigeon. On our way to put luggage in the car, we saw some of the smaller feathers, but didn't see any bird.

We put our luggage away, looked over at Azteca restaruant and decided to eat before we trekked home. Had a wonderful lunch, walked out of the restaruant and there was a pigeon, looked almost as if it was setting. We stopped and watched...pigeon didn't move. I said, I think it's hurt, it must be the pigeon we found the feathers to.

At least 10 people walked on by, barely noticing. Then this woman walked around the corner and nearly kicked it! She just flat out didn't even see it!That's the first time we saw the pigeon try and move, it sort of scuttled back against the curb.

I said, "Oh my gosh, it's hurt" I walked up to it it barely tried to move and confirmed it was the one missing the tail feathers we found. So there I stood my heart in agony...should I just turn my head and walk away? 

More people walked by it...it tried to walk and it was definitely hurting, could barely walk. I said, I can't just leave it! I have to catch it...so we went to the car, got a shirt, I walked up to this pigeon and tossed the shirt on it, picked it up and held it in my lap all the way home. 

Amazingly this pigeon seemed grateful, and actually SLEPT most of the ride. The only time it tried to move was when it pottied, then it nestled back down in the shirt. We joked about how many laws we probably broke, taking this pigeon from the big city.

We have 5 birds, 4 cockatiels, 1 conure...so we're experienced..and it just so happened we have a huge cage (around 2 1/2 feet wide x 3 feet long by 4 feet tall) big parrot cage that was sitting empty.

So we put the pigeon in the cage, I put her on a towel and gave her fresh water and a dish of pigeon feed we picked up on the way home.

It's been 5 days..."Belle"...as I've named her...maybe it's a Him...I don't know..is doing fantastic! Healthy appeitite, healthy stools and feeling TONS better, is able to walk around the cage seemingly pain free. I've caught and held "Belle" a few times and as of yesterday, when I walk in and say "Hi Belle!" She makes peeping noises to me. 

But here's my delima. This was just a wild pigeon. We live approximately 130 miles from where we picked it up. I have NO problem keeping and taming it. But is that fair to do to a wild pigeon???

If I let Belle go...will she find her way back to her original home in the big city? It's a beautiful domestic pigeon or sometimes they are called homing pigeons, as soon as I can I will post pictures.

Belle has 2 tail feathers, no injuries that I can find, is walking normal now, has no apparent health issues, and quite frankly. I REALLY like her! A LOT!

Am I greedy to want to keep it for a pet? Should I let her go? Would she ever tame down enough to stay with me, perch on my hand and enjoy MY company?

I guess I'm looking to be talked into either letting her go, or keeping her the rest of her life. 

So...let the votes be cast 

Nakiska


----------



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

I would say that as long as you don't plan to keep her caged her whole life, keep her! Almost all tame "inside" pigeons I know have the free roam of the house most of the day. But it wouldn't be fair to just lock her up. She's probably happier and definitely safer with you.

Thanks for helping her!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I loved reading your story, I was hoping the end would be that Belle had made a good recovery.
When you said 'she's a homing pigeon, does she have any bands on her legs?
It's just that if she was ever contained and then had got lost then I feel she would be safer with you as she certainly seems to have struggled to survive so far in the wild as she's obviously been caught or attacked already.
However, even if she's not banded she still has had a brush with death and I personally think if she can be given the option of a safe life with food on tap, and lots of love, then why would she want to go back to the harsh life you saved her from.
I think you'll get your answer from her. If she settles and responds to you then I think you'll have your answer.
I have rescue pigeons and although they don't like being held or handled they enjoy a good life and I can still interact with them.
One I have that was very sick a while ago is now quite happy to sit on my shoulder and come around with me when inside for her feeds but she then reverts to being part of the 'flock' when outside with the others.
Belle sounds as if she maybe a squeaker if she's making those noises when you talk to her and if she's still quite young then she'll get used to a home life better than an older feral.
I do hope she'll be able to stay with you as I think you were meant to find her. That's an amazing story.
Love to see a photo when you have one.
Let us know how things go.

Janet


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Such a nice story and she/he was very lucky you came along 
You got your answer, whether to keep her or not, when she settled down in your lap and went to sleep and has accepted your company. I agree with Amyable, sounds like a youngster or a domestic that got lost. Youngsters make that squeaking noise (that's why they call them 'squeakers'  ) I would keep her, they make wonderful pets and are very people oriented.
There is also someone on here that makes 'pigeon ware' (pants), so they can be out of their cage around the house without making a mess  I can't find the link, I'll keep looking but maybe someone will find it and post it. Would love to see pictures and welcome to PT


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks so much for caring. Since you have other birds, if I may make a suggestion: can you take Belle to your avian vet for a checkup ? I would do a cbc blood panel and a physical exam at least, including palpating the legs and feet and such.

Also have the vet check for mites or pigeonfly (don't panic, both are species-specific and will not cross to your other birds).

With an injured/downed Feral, I almost always go with a round of antibiotic...but a checkup alleviates any guesswork.

Also, please post a photo...although as noted by others above, she does sound like a squeaker or adolescent.

Now...my concern is the feathers you saw...indicates she may have been attacked or hit by something. This is why I thin a vet exam is a good idea.

Trying to figure why she may have been down, besides injury. Perhaps starvation. Also, have you checked her mouth for canker ? These would be small yellow or white dots or growths in the mouth. Also, often accompanied by clear phlegm. Have a look (towel her with head sticking out and gently open the beak).

Lastly..you probably know this already from the Parrots, but....you wanna keep a lookout for red flags:

1) listlessnes

2) eyes squinting or closed very often

3) fluffed out feathers

4) laboured breathing

Now...sure, you can keep her....they actually coexist well with Parrots. IF you decided you want to release...there is a specific process for this called Soft Release which you MUST use. You cannot just let her go and expect that her 'instinct' will kick in and she will make it. You would have to take her to a healthy flock for about a week and do an acclimation process, with her kept secure inside a cage.

If you have any interest in this, PM me for details or do a search here for "Soft Release".

Again, thanks for helping. Your romantic getaway turned out to be more than you bargained for (!) but Belle certainly will thank you !


----------



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all sooo much for your kind replies! I've decided to keep Belle, or Bo if I find out differently  Hahaha!

Belle has now been with us for 6 days and she's doing WONDERFUL! I read that pigeons like to perch on bricks, so last night, I put some bricks in her cage and she was so excited! She peeped to me a few times and jumped up on the bricks, ate, drank, preened, exercised her wings, stretched and snuggled down for bed. I also put a pan of water in her cage yesterday so if she wanted to bathe...and I picked some long grass from the back yard so she could pick at it if she wanted.

She does not appear to be in any pain anymore, she has exactly 2 tail feathers. I've been handing her every day, she's never even attempted to be aggressive, just a little apprehensive when I pick her up...yesterday she stood on my hand for a few seconds without having to be held.

She seems to be very smart, grateful and willing to be "friends"...and obviously comfortable in her new living arrangement.

I took a few pictures of her last night, so feel free to tell me what you know about her based on her pics and as I said before, maybe she is actually a HE.

*Jaye* Thank you for your valuable advice! We have a very good avian vet about 40 minutes from us. Now that I've decided to keep her, I'll be taking her in for a check up.

At this time, she's completely quarantined from our other birds and I always wash and change before handling our other birds.

So with this post I thank you all, and through the pictures I introduce to you..Belle (or Bo if she turns out to be a boy) And a picture of her current living arrangement.

I'm really looking forward to meeting other members her and being an active part of this wonderful forum!

See ya all!

Nakiska


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Belle has a palace. It's so hard to tell male/female from looks. I've been wrong nearly every time I've tried!

The only way you're ever going to know for sure is if 'she' lays an egg. 
The bahaviour does alter as they mature and you may find if it's Bo, then he'll court you and show his courtship rituals. Many folks actually think the pigeon is being aggressive when this happens so don't be alarmed if 'he' pecks/ bites at you hand in a while. 

It's all very exciting to wait and see and I'm so pleased you found Belle and she'll now have a more certain future.

Look forward to watching her progress.

Janet


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

she is so lucky that you found her / him i will say hen because of the shape of the head but i may be wrong, i jave a male that looks girly , now when Belle or Bo gets a bit older and starts showing the hen, cock bird behavior you may need to get a compaion for him / her. this will reduse the pecking towards you if its a male, if you deside to get a companion in the future nothing needed now, let us know and we can help you with that to, no need to get into all that yet...Belle / Bo is young thats why she / he still sqeaks looking to you as MOM now, even tho at this age can feed it's self and fly.. good luck with her / him and keep us posted.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very pretty! My guess is about 5-6 weeks old with those few little baby feathers that are left  And yes...don't be shocked if it turns out to be a cock and he starts courting YOU and strutting his stuff to look attractive!! 'Most' hens are pretty mellow, not all. A young cock will start pecking at you, strut around blowing up his neck, and start 'bowing' to you....Seems like aggression, but he's really saying 'I love you!' 
Nice cage.....they like bricks and platform type perches. You could even put a 'milk crate' (on its side) in there, they love stuff like that. When mine are in the house for one reason or another, they love to watch tv!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool setup ! Just some quick advice...Pigeons aren't much for stick perching, like Doves and Parrots are. They do love shelves and nooks....flat surfaces set at different elevations...being Rock Doves and all, as opposed to tree birds.

That there is one lucky little Pigeon !


----------



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the info. Actually those perches have been in that cage, it's where 2 of the tiels used to live. It was just sitting empty and when we brought the pigeon home, we just stuck her in it. I've scrounged up some more bricks to make more levels for her and she really is loving it! The stick perches are also high enough, that they don't interfear with her wing flapping exercise so at this time, I'm just going to leave them.

I was really excited to get that cage, it came with 2 untame cockatiels I rescued last month. They were in a horrible home...anyway, I moved them into a smaller cage about 3 weeks ago so I can easier work with them, which, little did I know at the time...free'd up this cage for Belle


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think she's a lucky little pigeon for you to have found her. And she's very cute. She's young, so that will help lots in her adjusting to her new life. Attaching a like running board across the side of the cage is a neat way to give her a shelf to perch on, or stand 2 bricks on their sides at either end of the cage, and put up a 6 or 8 inch wide board, which runs between them and sits on the bricks. She'd love it, and it's warmer than perching on a brick. My birds love those shelves.


----------



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Just a quick Belle progress report:

I have to say I'm totally, undisputably, completely in love with her! Pigeons are truly amazing!

She's progressing at light speed and it's so much fun! I showed her one time about the perches above her and the upper door on her cage, she now meets me up there on that perch, if she's on the the bottom of her cage, she'll fly up on it, jumps onto my hand and out the cage she comes. No running away from me, no fear or apprehension, she see's me coming and I say "Hi Belle, ready to come out?" And she meets me at the top door 

Yesterday, for the first time, she flew and landed on my shoulder while I was doing the dishes...she only stayed for a moment, but I was so excited that she DID it! Today, she landed on my head for a moment, then resumed her "watching me spot" on top of the fridge.

She absolutely loves my company, even if it's just to be in the same room with me. Today is 18 days that we've had her and I am blown away with her.

I bought her a bag of "Pigeon Gold" feed from the feed store, (50lbs is all it came in!) it has everything in it. She likes most of it, but the peas...seem too big for her, so she leaves them, everything else she downs. She also has pigeon gravel and oyster shell free choice.

Well, I gotta get back to work. Here's a picture of her and I taken a few days ago.

Take care all!

Toni


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a great update. And a great picture. She very pretty, and it sounds as though she is bonding nicely with you. I'm glad things are going so well. Lots of my birds don't like the large peas either. And they won't touch the large corn that comes in some mixes. But they like popcorn and cracked corn. She may like dried peas, either whole or split, and lentils that you can buy in the supermarket in the section where they sell things to make soup with. I add those to my mix and they love them. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story! I am so glad that you two found each other! She is a lovely pigeon!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I love this story. Such a good example of things being 'meant to be' I feel.
The whole thing of you being there just when she needed help.....

Belle looks so well and a great picture of you both. 

Keep us updated please!

Janet


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm glad to hear everything is going so well....but not surprised 
Pigeons make wonderful pets, I just wish more people realized it. Thank you for the update and don't forget we're always here in case you have any questions or problems


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice photo, and nice story, Toni.

I rescued a squeaker on August 30th, and she has chosen to be with the neighborhood flock this past week (which is well, since I can't keep her or even bring her/him in the house with two elderly women).

Larry


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i am s glad u went to that little breake with your husband and that restaurant and that those loose feathers caught your eye.. great job.. beautiful ( girl ) pigeon  
for some reason i think its a girl if it looks real pretty  not that boys dont


----------



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Today is day 22 with Belle. I just read my original post and the questions I was asking, is it fair? Will she ever tame down enough to perch on my hand, will she ever WANT to spend time with me and enjoy my company?

Belle has answered every one of my questions and squashed ALL doubts I had about keeping her. 

Tonight, while doing the dishes, she flew into the kitchen and landed on my shoulder and stayed with me the entire time, watching over my shoulder, looking into my eyes, listening to me talk to her, she preened my hair (best she could) and had no desire to leave. She snuggled up to my cheek and I rubbed my cheek against her side. 

When cooking dinner, she watches me from the refrigerator and I usually give her some treats there too. The more I try to ignore her, the more she works at getting my attention. Like now...I'm on the computer, she just flew down to sit on the chair next to me, and she gets closer closer and then...here's Belle, in my lap or on my shoulder or on the back of my chair.

She is always bright eyed and bushy tailed...meaning she is just so happy and content. I sure have no guilt what so ever about keeping her. 

The other night, I was putting her to bed and just when I was going to put her in her cage, she ran up my arm and snuggled into my chest for a cuddle...my son saw this, he also saw the tears of love and joy well in my eyes.

Love just seems like it's not a big enough word to describe the feelings I hold for My Belle and to know she feels the same for me....awww....I'm not ashamed to say it...she melts me. Yes...a pigeon 

Toni


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad all is going well. We have a house pij, Scooter. I have put up roosting shelves in different places around the house. The one used most is just behind my computer chair, where Scoots can keep an eye on me from just over my shoulder. There is one in the bathroom, where we get ready for work in the morning, or soak in the tub. Scooter likes to follow us around and be part of things, so we've made it a bit easier by putting up the shelves. Maybe you could think of a few places where Belle would enjoy keeping you company from a roosting shelf.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Scooters window shelf, beside my computer.


----------



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Jay3, yes, Belle has her roosting spots through out our house too, the top of the fish tank, the top of the fridge, the window shelf above the computer, although she prefers to perch awkwardly on the light attached to the shelf, hehehe! 

She can also roost on all our widow sills, they are about 6 inches wide. 

Your Scooter looks just like our Belle! Sooo pretty!

Toni


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Another spoiled pij. LOL.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I know just how you feel -- I fell in love with the first two I rescued -- didn't know my heart could hold that much love for anything! Turns out my heart is much bigger than I realized -- there's a little flock in it now  

So glad you and this beauty found one another!


----------

